# "Lifting up" slightly when horse pees?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I've never heard that before. I've never done anything but just sat there and waited for them to finish and they've never had a problem peeing, so I don't know that it really makes that much difference.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I've always stood up in the stirrups and leaned forward a bit when the horse I'm riding has to pee. Everyone I know who rides does the same thing. We even taught the girls who attended the Girl Scout horse camp to do it. Not sure if it does or doesn't make it easier for the horse to pee, but that's what I was taught to do. The trainer at our barn (who does a lot of endurance riding) is a stickler about doing it.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I generally lean my weight to the front of the saddle and I instruct anybody on a peeing horse to do the same. 

I've found that, often times, the beginning type riders I work with will often lean back while the horse pees (since the horse's back is slanting down) which seems to cause the horse to have to work way harder at balancing a rider while being in the peeing stance.
That's why I instruct people to lean forward, then there's no "you can't balance yet, lean forward" and "you can ride well, you don't have to lean forward" and nobody feels put down or embarrassed (beyond the usual "OMG! The horse is peeing! PANIC!!!" lol!).

Another thing is that, with Lacey, sometimes she needs to pee but I'm in the midst of something and need her to be at the ready. Me stopping her and leaning forward kinda her "Here, here's your time to pee, use it" instead of just having her stop whenever to pee. Of course, that's not a cue for most horses but for Lacey, it is.

On other horses, I'll lean forward a bit because most of the time I ride with lesson kids or other people in the learning process and I feel like it's kinda unfair for me to be like "Oh, I don't need to lean forward cuz I'm 'good' but I don't know about you, so you better lean forward!" haha 
If I'm riding by myself, I shift my weight forward but I don't lean forward very much at all. Unless I'm riding Lacey, since it's her cue, but she generally makes sure to get it all out before or after I get on/off.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

All the riders around here do that. I was taught to lift up and lean forward to make it easier on them.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I was always taught to raise up and lean forward because it helps relieve some of the pressure on their back and kidneys when they drop down. Sounds reasonable, so I've always done it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

me too. I do the lift up, lean forward.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in the same camp - lift and shift.


----------



## Michelle93 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for the quick replies everybody, I appreciate it  I will be lifting up and leaning forward if and when Sophie decides she needs a wee when I'm riding her.

Just another question, since I'm still inexperienced and want to help my horse as much as possible. How much should I lift up/ lean forward? I don't think I need to fully stand, but I don't want to lift up too little either.

Michelle


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Good info to know!!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Just get your weight out of the saddle and lean forward. It doesn't have to be an exaggerated movement. just take your weight off the seat.


----------



## Michelle93 (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay.

Thank you again, I appreciate the help.

Michelle


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

It's best to lift up and sit forward to get off of their kidneys.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Lean on the neck if you need some help balancing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If they are going to pee, they will do it whether you sit in the saddle or lean forward. When you sit in the saddle, you are not putting any weight on the kidneys. The saddle doesn't extend past the last true rib so the kidneys are well protected.


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

o_o I dunno if it's because I ride a gelding, but I've never been in that situation before. I do, however, lean forward when my guy stops to poo because I always thought it felt weird when you can feel their backs hollow out for a few seconds and then suddenly their back 'bounces' back up. He's 'trained', so to speak, to go in the same spot every time he's in the arena, though, so it's not an inconvenience.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I lift up and forward for pee and poo...not sure if I need to do it for both, but I do


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I was always taught to raise up and lean forward because it helps relieve some of the pressure on their back and kidneys when they drop down. Sounds reasonable, so I've always done it.


That is exactly what I was taught as well, and understanding human anatomical needs, especially in regard to pregnant women and weight/pressure on the tiny tubules of the kidney, it makes perfect sense to me that the kidneys cannot fully drain into the ureters to allow the urine to flow completely to the bladder and out of the urethra if the rider's weight is pressing squarely atop the kidneys at the time the horse chooses to urinate.

As a kid, I can just remember thinking I wanted to get as forward as possible to allow the LEAST AMOUNT OF PEE to get on my legs!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> If they are going to pee, they will do it whether you sit in the saddle or lean forward. When you sit in the saddle, you are not putting any weight on the kidneys. The saddle doesn't extend past the last true rib so the kidneys are well protected.


That is good information, thank you! Perhaps I should look further at HORSE ANATOMY before I open my mouth!!
(Or, should have read further into the thread for those with more experience than I to answer the question PROPERLY & with correct information!)

Please disregard my "reasoning" (UNLESS, OF COURSE, you happen to be a urinating, pregnant HUMAN!) :lol:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont think it makes any difference at all. if you weigh 150lbs and you stand up in the saddle you still weigh 150lb on your horses back. i just try not to move around to much so they can keep their balance.


----------

